# Does Orange Medic exist anymore??



## Ironmind91 (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm after some Orange Medic to treat my snakes for mites, and I can't for the life of me find any. There is Orange Medic plus that I can get online, but I tried 5 Different chemists today and none of them had it. Has it been discontinued or something? Seems impossible to get some!


----------



## Wally (Dec 5, 2015)

I was under the impression they stopped making it years ago.


----------



## Ironmind91 (Dec 5, 2015)

Damn. Well does anyone have another similar product that I can dilute and spray on? I'm a bit worried about just using any old head lice treatment so I'd rather use a product that's been used pretty commonly.


----------



## cement (Dec 5, 2015)

Google herp shop and look there, I think they sell an aerosol product for mites.


----------



## Snapped (Dec 6, 2015)

Mac Mite Spray is good. (I used it on the enclosure, not the snake)

Permoxin is effective and safe (just keep it away from cats), you need to dilute it first. (I used it successfully when one of mine had mites)

Top of Descent is one that will do the whole enclosure with the snake in (not recommended for hatchies or smaller snakes from memory)


Here's a recent thread with some good suggestions: https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/217777-Ahh!-Mites!!?highlight=mites


----------



## Ironmind91 (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## Wokka (Dec 8, 2015)

Permoxin seems to be effective on mites, safe and inexpensive.


----------

